

Ask HN: what do you think about this idea ... - fawyd

... and the coming soon page?<p>I recently launched the landingpage of my new startup idea at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.kilaluu.com. What do you think about the idea? Is it good or what could be better? Is there a need for a dedicated side project marketplace? Do you understand what Kilaluu will be?<p>Thank you very much for all inputs!<p>KR, Fabian
======
6thSigma
By marketplace do you mean buying and selling side projects? From the launch
page it appears it's more like a directory than a marketplace - is that
correct?

Either way, this is a classic chicken or the egg problem. Your website will
only be useable for developers if their target market is browsing the site. It
will only be useable for target markets if projects they are interested in are
populated on the site.

The problem is target markets are extremely broad among startups. Some are
enterprise, some are consumer, etc. I think you should focus on one use-case
(so it is clear who should list their project as well as who should look for
projects) and then expand from there.

~~~
fawyd
The target is not to buy or sell side projects, it's to show your work to the
world. A sort of "Show HN" but searchable and only dedicated to side projects.
So it's a kind of a directory ;-) There should also be an option to let the
readers know if someone searching for help. Use-case: Someone is a good
developer and has programmed an nice app. Because he/she is not a designer the
app has a poorly UX. Then he can tells inside the post on Kilaluu that he is
searching a designer - someone who is passionated and want to join this side
project.

I like the idea of focusing on one use-case, one niche.

Thx for your help :-)

------
wikwocket
The concept is decently clear, at least to hackers like us who regularly have
side projects. Your tagline is good, which is very important for new ideas.

However, I'd say the landing page is a bit light on details (you want a short
page to simply capture emails, but you also want to communicate value). Also,
the background color scheme is a bit garish and distracting IMO. Finally, as
6thSigma mentioned, "marketplace" does denote buying and selling. I guess
other terms you could use would be forum, board, community, etc.

If you are not aware of it, you could look to the /r/SideProject/‎ subreddit
for ideas/inspiration.

------
mindcrime
Clickable version:

[http://www.kilaluu.com](http://www.kilaluu.com)

~~~
fawyd
thank you ;-)

